# Nigerian dwarf over Pygmy does



## Kaye (Oct 22, 2016)

Elvis went to stud these two beautiful pygmy ladies. Jazzy and Speckles. Jazzy is Speckles mother. This isSpeckles first estrus and Elvis is full on in his first rut. He could smell these girls from the highway and made sure the back of the truck smelled like a buck in rut. Nice. So now I smell the same bc I had to pick his tiny butt up to get him out of the kennel in the back of the truck. Everything about their first interactions went well. Wish us luck with the making of the babies!!


----------



## Kaye (Oct 22, 2016)

Jazzy is the white one with black around her blue eyes. Speckles is white with some tan markings. These two girls are so oretty!!


----------



## Kaye (Oct 26, 2016)

Ehhhhhhhhlvis is on the ride home. He did his job and the girls got tired of him. Lol. Jazzy decided she no longer needed him in the same pen as her, so she threw him out. Literally. She picked him up and tossed him with her cute pygmy horns. I had to go save his pride


----------



## Kaye (Oct 26, 2016)

Ehhhhhlvis


----------



## animalmom (Oct 27, 2016)

Poor guy!  I understand a gal saying "enough is enough" but to be thrown out unceremoniously on his hind end is a low blow.  Jazzy is a hussy.

Hope you gave your stud muffin lots of loving once you got him home.  Please keep us posted on the future kids.


----------



## Kaye (Nov 21, 2016)

Elvis is a year old!!


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow time went by fast, I remember the pics of him when you fist bought him. 

Happy elvis


----------



## Kaye (Nov 21, 2016)

TAH said:


> Wow time went by fast, I remember the pics of him when you fist bought him.
> 
> Happy elvis


I know!!! Wayyyy to fast!!


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

Do you plan on getting him buddys?


----------



## Kaye (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh yes!! I love my Ehhhhhlvis. Lol. He has us, but I know he wants a friend. And I am in love with Nigerian dwarfs in general. Such sweethearts!! I've met a lot of them recently and haven't seen one who wasn't adorable nor have I met one who wasn't sweet


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

Goats just steal hearts don't they?


----------



## Kaye (Nov 21, 2016)

They do!! Those sneaky little kids


----------



## Kaye (Nov 23, 2016)

It's been a month and I have to call and check on these girl. It's been so hard not to call every day. Lol


----------



## Kaye (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh I love my Ehhhlvis

I need to get his hooves trimmed. And I need a new curry comb


----------



## Kaye (Jan 20, 2017)

Will have an update on the girls by next week. I'm ready to see the results of this breeding!!


----------



## TAH (Jan 20, 2017)

!!!

I LOVE YOUR ELVIS! 

Waiting on the up-date!


----------



## Kaye (Feb 15, 2017)

Called about the girls and it's getting close!! Both of them are being very vocal and overly friendly these days!!


----------

